
How to print date-time stamps using UTC ISO - jph
What&#x27;s the best way to print a date-time stamp in your favorite coding language?<p>So far I have demonstration code in bash, C, C++, Elixir, Go, Java, Python, and Ruby:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;demo_date_time_format" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;joelparkerhenderson&#x2F;demo_date_time_format</a><p>Feedback and constructive criticism is welcome. Pull requests are welcome.<p>If you know a language and want to add it, please contribute. Thanks!
======
jph
Link:
[https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/demo_date_time_format](https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/demo_date_time_format)

